# Turn signal bulb connector?



## Quinkert (Feb 7, 2013)

Please help me! I'm sorry that this is somewhat unrelated, but I know the headlight connector is an H13/9008 but what about the turn signal connector? I simply want to know what its called.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If you have an owner's manual, look in there. Otherwise, look here: https://www.sylvania.com/en-us/applications/automotive-lighting-systems/Pages/lrgmain.aspx


----------

